# Help with plant ID



## G Barnett (May 13, 2012)

Does anyone know what this plant might be? The honey bees seemed to like it. I have not seen one before.


----------



## justusflynns (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks like wild sunflower to me.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

It looks like it could be Cup-plant [Silphium perfoliatum] from the leaves on the far left side in photo. Do the opposite leaves completely surround the stem to form a small cup? It's a native [I think] prairie plant in WI. anyway. 
> http://wisplants.uwsp.edu/scripts/detail.asp?SpCode=SILPERvPER


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

possibly Woodland Sunflower (Helianthus Strumosus) or Prairie Golden Aster a.k.a. Hairy Golden Aster (Heterotheca Camporum). I bought a field guide to wild flowers my first year of beekeeping just so I could identify the flowers that were blooming in my area, it has proved invaluable to me over the past 6 years I recommend it for anybody keeping bees or wild crafting.


----------



## G Barnett (May 13, 2012)

Oldbee said:


> It looks like it could be Cup-plant [Silphium perfoliatum] from the leaves on the far left side in photo. Do the opposite leaves completely surround the stem to form a small cup? It's a native [I think] prairie plant in WI. anyway.
> > http://wisplants.uwsp.edu/scripts/detail.asp?SpCode=SILPERvPER


Thanks Oldbee. 
This is the plant. This plant is at the nature center here in Knoxville. Looks like it is native to the eastern US. Cool plant.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:SIPE2_distribution.png


----------

